# Lekarze > Forum dermatologiczne >  Nagle pojawajace sie plamy na ciele dziecka

## Uniflot

Witam wszystkich,
mam pytanie. Czy miał ktoś z was kiedykolwiek styczność z nagle pojawiającymi się plamami u dziecka i po kilku godzinach znikającymi oraz po kilku ponownie pojawiającymi się, ale już w innych miejscach. Te znikające pozostawiają na kilka godzin czerwone obramówki tych plam. Moja sześcioletnia córka bardzo rzadko, ale narzeka ze czasem ja zaswędzi któraś z plam. Nie gorączkuje, ma dużo energii i je wszystko to co zwykle, ubrania ma prane w tych samych proszkach. Zaczęło się to 3 dni temu. Bierze syrop przeciwalergiczny (Cetirizin Hexal) i wapno ale widać ze nie pomaga bo co kilka godzin jest nowy wysyp plam. Byliśmy u lekarza, dal nam ten Syrop a dodatkowo podajemy jej wapno. 
Czy mógł by mi ktoś udzielić jakiś wskazówek na ten temat?
Z gory dziękuję.

----------


## hexenmilch

Witam,

Zmiany wygladaja podobnie jak w przypadku subacute cutaneous lupus erythematosus – SCLE. Od razu mowie ze to jedynie pierwsza jednostka chorobowa z ktora mi sie to skojarzylo i prosze NIE BRAC TEGO JAKO PEWNIK. Nie czyje sie mocny w chorobach reumatycznych. Chcialem jedynie by mial Pan punk zaczepienia.

Z powazaniem Hexenmilch

----------


## znajdzlekarza

prosze szybko udac sie z tym do lekarza i niech obejrzy to lekarz

----------


## Uniflot

Po 4 dniach córce wszystko zniknęło. Nie ma nawet śladu po tych plamach. CO TO BYŁO?

----------


## hexenmilch

Witam,

Widocznie był to rumień wielopostaciowy jak reakcja na jakiś alergen.

Z powazaniem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam moja corka 2lata ma to juz od niedzieli...dzis czwartek. I dalej jej wychodzi mimo lekow ;/ tacy lekarze ze nikt nic nie wie. I co dalej /; mamy zyrtec podawac i jakis dziwny lek encorton plamy w nocy wychodza w dzien znikaja przez caly dzien bledna i tak caly czas

----------


## ksiezycislonce

Najlepiej jak udasz się z tym do lekarza. Polecam Ci stronę MediStore ja zawsze z niej korzystam bo mogę szybko umówić się na wizytę u dobrego specjalisty.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
Moj 6 letni syn ma dokładnie to samo, znikajace i pojawiające sie plamy. Bez gorączki jest w swietnej formie, plamy pojawiaja sie bez wzgledu na podawane leki. Czy nikt nie wiem co to moze byc???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzien dobry, mój synek ma to samo, juz od kilku dni. Lekarz przepisal wit C plus syrop przeciwwirusowy ale nic nie pomaga. A jak sytuacja u waszych dzieci? Plamy zeszly i juz nie wrócimy? Czy znalazl sie lekarz, który postawil prawidlowa diagnozę? Martwię się  :Frown:

----------


## Kateturner

U 4,5 letniej córki już 3 raz się pojawiły takie plamy, za każdym razem dajemy antyalergiczne i wapno trwa to kilka dni nawet ok 10 pojawiają się zwłaszcza jak się rozgrzeje,  po spaniu lub w kąpieli. Mamy podejrzenia, że za pierwszym razem to był antybiotyk - augumentin za drugim nie wiem bo dostała tej pseudopokrzywki w przedszkolu a teraz chyba po orzeszkach ziemnych w reakcji krzyżowej z brzoskwiniami. Córki to nie swędzi, lekarze się dziwią bo wyglada jak pokrzywka a ta swedzi przecież okrutnie. Natomiast teść reumatolog podejrzewa właśnie rumień wielopostaciowy chorobe autoimmunologiczną z racji braku świadu i wyglądu rumienia tj. Bialy w środku czerwony na zewnątrz... choć nie zawsze jak sami wiecie. Proszę o kontakt jeśli ktoś z Państwa rozwiązał zagadke kasiatokarz@gmail.com

----------


## djfly

Witam, mój syn ma to samo (całe ciało i na twarzy bez leków to aż guzy się robią) lekarze zalecili leki antyhistaminowe i encorton.. Sytuacja trwa już 6 tyg. Jak bierze duże dawki encortonu to rumień znika. Jak próbujemy odstawić encorton to rumień się pojawia znowu... Generalnie alergik na mleko i białko kurze .. cały czas był na diecie i było ok aż pojawiło się spontanicznie to coś...
Strasznie go to swędzi  :Frown: ( jak ktoś zwalczył to paskudztwo to proszę o info na colinmc@wp.pl

----------


## stalker8

Ktoś tu chyba ma żal.

Tak, tak - zwracam uwagę na detale, wyrobili we mnie taki nawyk, Panowie artyści, z pamiętnego forum.

→_medyczka.pl/nie-wiem-co-mam-ze-57522#post162288_

Tutaj robota-psychologiczna kogoś o nicku "Jaaa":

→_medyczka.pl/witam-znalazlam-ciekawy-wpis-w-55868#post153453_

Djfly - Belse-bub, pisałem tu wczoraj; nie nadążam w walce tutaj, szybko zakopujecie moje wpisy. _Cypis - szósty dzień tygodnia, YouTube_ itd. - nie chce mi się linkować, już było... ;/

W takim razie jeszcze słowo o mojej Pani - alaias: Hella Berc, Rozalia (Celakówna, jak później mi objawiono na innym forum)...

- podobno bohaterka Witkacego kusiła księdza - nago, natomiast mnie filmem "Lolita", z książki, które ona czyta, a taki wsiok jak ja nie - więc nie szczególnie interesowała mnie, 
gdy koledzy w Krakowie, pomiędzy słuchaniem metalu, poczytywali sobie - zdaje się nawet wyporzyczoną z BJ (Biblioteka Jagielońska), z której nawet nie wiedziałbym jak skorzystać - i nie korzystałem z żadnej, bynajmniej i tej na uczelni, choć kilka książek nawet w końcu podpatrzyłem jak wypożyczyć - ale chyba tylko do geometrii wykreślnej, trzy i jedną do fizyki, więcej żadnych, a kolega miał zbiór stankiewicza wymyślny. 
A! - najbardziej podobała mi się wtedy do maszynoznawstwa - ile tam ciekawych rzeczy było, o których niby wcześniej widziałem w Technice Wojskowej, że są - silnik strumieniowy, albo dwuprzepływowy i jednoprzepływowy; i rakietowy; taki byłem upośledzony. I pokazywała mi, że ma w domu Freuda na półce nawet, którego mi coś fragment czytała, ale nie zapamiętałem, a teraz bym tego Skypa nawet nie umiał obsłużyć, bo tylko cztery? razy chyba tak rozmawialiśmy, a wcześniej też nie miałem nawet konta na Allegro, żeby kupić kamerkę za 20? zł.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mój synek ma te plamy co jakiś czas, czy ktoś może wie co to jest i jak to leczyć?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam od trzech dni pojawiają mi się takie same plamki. W pierwszy dzień po kąpieli, tak mnie swędziały że nie mogłem się powstrzymać od drapania.Po zażyciu wapna trochę ustąpiło. Następnie kupiłem w aptece Allertec, po zażyciu allertecu plamki zniknęły lecz na wieczór znowu się pojawiły.Walczę z nimi już trzeci dzień, i co chwila pojawiają się w innych miejscach.Napuchła mi także lekko górna warga i nos. Ale po paru godzinach opuchlizna ustąpiła.Plamy pojawiają się i znikają także na dłoniach. Nie wiem co to za choróbsko ale mam nadzieję że się dowiem.Jestem umówiony z dermatologiem- alergolog iem na 30.10.17. Jeśli coś będę wiedział to dam znać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dobry dermatolog na pewno będzie wiedział jak pomóc. Moje dziecko również kiedyś miało dziwne plamki ale na rękach, oczywiście dostał maści i leki, ale też skierowanie na test na alergię, okazało się potem że to przez głupie truskawki na, które jest uczulony ale pierwszy lekarz dał tylko coś co zniweluje uczulenie, dopiero dr Styczyński ze Szpitala Bonifratrów w Łodzi zainteresował się problemem i pomógł tak naprawdę.

----------


## Yelahiah

Moja córeczka wczoraj wróciła z przedszkola z takimi samymi plamami, które delikatnie ją swędziały. W naszym przedszkolu dietę ustala dietetyk, a dzieci mogą pić tylko wodę- nigdy nam się nie zdarzyło, by coś ją tam uczuliło. Jednak okazało się, że wczoraj dzieci, wyjątkowo, zajmowały się ozdabianiem pierników kuleczkami do tortów i jakimiś jadalnymi substancjami ozdabiającymi w kolorach różowym, niebieskim. Lekarka przepisała maść sterydową lacoid oraz syrop antyalergiczny Contrahist- to było o 18. Dziecko o 21 miało temperaturę 39,5. Noc przeszła spokojnie, rano plamy są niemal niewidoczne, córka nie ma gorączki. W przeszłości jakieś dziecko poczęstowało córkę niebieską babeczką- wtedy miała niebieskie rozwolnienie i wysypkę. W związku z tym wydaje mi się, że zdecydowanie jest to reakcja alergiczna, u nas na barwniki. A u dzieci, które cierpią na to dłużej, jest to jakiś składnik diety, który jest podawany codziennie i nie został wykryty, wyeliminowany z diety.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam Moja córka boryka się z tym od kilku miesięcy a ma ich 16ście Nawet na twarzy Btaka zyrtec i clemastinum bo nikt nie wie co to jest albo z czego Badania z krwi wyszły dobrze na alergie Odstawiliśmy leki i za tydzień mamy wizytę w szpitalu na oddziale alergokogicznym Będzie mieć badania Mam nadzieje że wszystko się wyjaśni bo mi już ręce opadają

----------


## Aga clkub

> Witam wszystkich,
> mam pytanie. Czy miał ktoś z was kiedykolwiek styczność z nagle pojawiającymi się plamami u dziecka i po kilku godzinach znikającymi oraz po kilku ponownie pojawiającymi się, ale już w innych miejscach. Te znikające pozostawiają na kilka godzin czerwone obramówki tych plam. Moja sześcioletnia córka bardzo rzadko, ale narzeka ze czasem ja zaswędzi któraś z plam. Nie gorączkuje, ma dużo energii i je wszystko to co zwykle, ubrania ma prane w tych samych proszkach. Zaczęło się to 3 dni temu. Bierze syrop przeciwalergiczny (Cetirizin Hexal) i wapno ale widać ze nie pomaga bo co kilka godzin jest nowy wysyp plam. Byliśmy u lekarza, dal nam ten Syrop a dodatkowo podajemy jej wapno. 
> Czy mógł by mi ktoś udzielić jakiś wskazówek na ten temat?
> Z gory dziękuję.


Czy wiadomo co było córce?  Moja od 3 dni ma dokładnie tak wyglądające plamy.

----------


## Amadiusz25

Tylko konsultacja lekarska. Bez dwóch zdań. Warto zadbać o ten temat, żeby sprawa się nie powtarzała. Do złagodzenia objawów polecam stosować dobre dermokosmetyki. Np. do kąpieli żel exomega, potem balsam do smarowania. To są produkty dedykowane właśnie do takich kłoptów ze skórą, mojej córce bardzo pomagają na AZS

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jeśli w Łodzi to w Manufakturze w Enelmedzie przyjmuje we wtorki i czwartki nasza pani doktor Ewa Skrabińska, bardzo doświadczona lekarka, nam zawsze dobrze dobierze leczenie, nawet jak to jest coś na skórze, najpierw idziemy do niej i zwykle nie trzeba już do dermatologa czy innych specjalistów

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moja 2 letnia córka miało to samo.
Wkońcu po zrobieniu badań kalu
Okazalo się że ma pasożyty lamblie
Dostała antybiotyk który się bierze
2 etapowo (bardzo nie dobry) ale wkońcu
Jej przeszło. Niestety w żłobkach 
Czy przedszkolach 
Bardzo łatwo o to.

----------


## Mama Sary

Dziewczynka na zdjeciu ma pokrzywkę. Moja 20 miesięczna córka ma takie same wybroczyny i lekarz w Danii powiedział nam, że to napewno pokrzywka. Powinna przejść w ciągu kilku dni, a jeśli nie to trzeba zrobić testy alergiczne, bo przyczyna może leżeć w jakimś pokarmie.

----------

